# [Ohio] - Columbus



## mrmacedonian (Sep 11, 2010)

Any members in the Columbus area interested in forming a group/club...

..qualifications would be any skill level and I would say an SLR; as to enable you to learn in the spirit of this forum.

There are limited Clubs in the area that I've been able to find much info on, basically the one in Worthington (~120 members). I was instead thinking of a smaller group that can meet and show work, discuss gear, shooting, post processing, just about anything. I have in mind an informal group.. maybe meet up in those Community Rooms @Panera or some such location (Public Libraries, etc). Meetings could be once a month, once a week, weekends, whenever works..

Oftentimes asking questions or answering questions on the forum can be quite unclear and lead to confusion or misinformation, a beneficial aspect of a small social group. People that learn through observation and practice can also benefit watching others as well as by having others observe and comment.

Social networks, blogs, YouTube videos/tutorials, Forums, Screen Sharing software all impact this type of group by providing many of the benefits while maintaining virtual anonymity and eliminating commitments such as meetings and travel. Well, while I understand this and have to agree in many ways, I thought it'd be cool to get a small group together the way some have made social groups within the context of this forum, which I think are quite beneficial.

Just thought I'd get a feel if there's any interest amongst individuals around Columbus; so if it sounds like something you'd be interested in shoot me a PM -- we can start a social group on the forum and go from there.


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 21, 2010)

I wish I could find something similar in Cincinnati.


----------



## mrmacedonian (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah.. I wish there were interest around here, I just think there's a benefit to a small real-time-type group. ::shrug::


----------



## Kyle Hunter (Sep 24, 2010)

I would like this, but I am a little far from Columbus, so the once a month is the most I would be able to make it.


----------

